# Worldmark Santa Fe New Mexico



## geist1223 (May 14, 2022)

This is a small Resort. We are in a 1 Bedroom. There are only partial Kitchens. No Oven. No Cloth Washers or Dryers in Room but they have large free ones in the Office Building. Two Burner Stove Top, Microwave, Coffee Pot, Toaster, and Disher Washer. They originally only had a small Frig under the Counter. It is still there but they have added a full sized Frig. No Pool. No Hot Tub. There are Barbecues. Only a short walk to the Central Plaza and downtown Santa Fe.


----------



## Mongoose (May 15, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> This is a small Resort. We are in a 1 Bedroom. There are only partial Kitchens. No Oven. No Cloth Washers or Dryers in Room but they have large free ones in the Office Building. Two Burner Stove Top, Microwave, Coffee Pot, Toaster, and Disher Washer. They originally only had a small Frig under the Counter. It is still there but they have added a full sized Frig. No Pool. No Hot Tub. There are Barbecues. Only a short walk to the Central Plaza and downtown Santa Fe.


How is the quality and cleanlines?


----------



## geist1223 (May 16, 2022)

Cleanliness is good. Quality 2*. But fine for us. Being in Central Santa Fe is a big plus. Also easy drive to Taos for a day trip.


----------



## DaveNV (May 16, 2022)

Tom, be sure to visit the Loretto Chapel.  That woodwork is incredible.

Being right off the Plaza, it should be walkable from the WM location.  The Georgia O'Keeffe gallery was awesome, too.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2022)

Hope the smoke isn't bothering you too much.


----------



## geist1223 (May 16, 2022)

Nope. But cloudy today.


----------



## Luanne (May 16, 2022)

The Worldmark in Santa Fe is the only timeshare in Santa Fe that we haven't stayed in.  We used timeshares there quite a bit until we finally moved to Santa Fe.  The only one I remember having a washer/dryer in the unit was Las Brisas.  All of the timeshare properties were well located, within walking distance of the Plaza, and all had free parking (a big plus in Santa Fe).  I think all of them had full kitchens, although I may be wrong about Villas de Santa Fe, those might have been partial kitchens. Villas de Santa Fe is the only one with a pool. They all have their special charms and advantage (and disadvantages).


----------

